
Hobgoblins in Our Equations - furcyd
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2019/10/31/hobgoblins-in-our-equations/
======
whatshisface
Newtonian gravity has an infinite travel speed itself, so you don't need any
special knowledge to show that it isn't compatible with relativity. Once
special relativity was known it was realized that all field theories must obey
certain symmetries, which Maxwell's equations (having been invented long
before SR) actually did.

